# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Snow Art

## Bedford

Artist Creates Snow art walking all day : Tweakiz

----------


## ringtail

That's unreal, what a nutter :Biggrin:

----------


## shauck

Another amazing and odd dude. Makes my feet cold just thinking about it.

----------


## Black Cat

If you have a lot of time on your hands, at least it is a creative way of using it. The salt mazes (link below that article) are equally astounding. Transient art. Love it!

----------

